# ATI 5XXX aber erst im Oktober



## Eifelsniper (18. September 2009)

Hab gerade was bei ComputerBase gelesen was mir so nicht gefällt 

Neue Informationen zu ATis Radeon-5000-Serie - 17.09.2009 - ComputerBase

demnach kommen die Karten erst am 10 Oktober...so ein Käse


----------



## KTMDoki (18. September 2009)

habs auch grad auf Computerbase gelesen 
mal sehen, was jetzt stimmt und was nicht...

Wir können e nur abwarten...

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass sie früher kommen


----------



## |MELVIN| (18. September 2009)

Zu halbwegs annehmbaren Preisen werden die eh nicht vor November verfügbar sein......


----------



## Freestyler808 (18. September 2009)

du meinst wohl im Frühjahr


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. September 2009)

Bleibt mal locker, es ist doch kein halbes Jahr oder Jahr später...hierbei handelt es sich doch nun wirklich nur um ein "paar" Tage.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2009)

[Sarkasmus on]Find ich gut, dass man dafür ein neues Topic eröffnet
Wen kümmerts schon, dass das hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...5850-5870-veroeffentlicht-daten-preise-8.html schon steht [Sarkasmus off] 

Trotzdem, meine Meinung dort gilt


----------



## davehimself (18. September 2009)

äh, laut den aussagen hier klingt es ja so als ob schon geplant ist, dass die aller erste 5xxx karte die verfügbar ist gekauft wird, egal was es koste ist das euer ernst


----------



## weizenleiche (18. September 2009)

davehimself schrieb:


> äh, laut den aussagen hier klingt es ja so als ob schon geplant ist, dass die aller erste 5xxx karte die verfügbar ist gekauft wird, egal was es koste ist das euer ernst



ja?!


----------



## Sash (18. September 2009)

solange win 7 mit der endgültigen dx11 version draussen, denn vorher wird dx11 auch nicht für vista erscheinen, also enduser, nicht beta, ist es eh egal. und dann fehlen noch die ersten richtigen spiele die das nutzen. bis dahin.. ist doch sch.... egal wie lang man da auf die karte warten muß, von mir aus auch bis dezember..


----------



## Zerebo (18. September 2009)

Also der Preis gefällt mir auf jedenfall schonmal.Am Anfang 330 Euro,was inerhalb von 1-2 Wochen nochmal runter geht.Das sind Preise da kann man sogar schon kurz nach dem Release zuschlagen, wenn man ungeduldig ist.


----------



## |MELVIN| (18. September 2009)

Wenn du  Glück hast wird das Teil nach 1-2 Wochen 330 Euro kosten. Am Anfang werden sicherlich nur wenige Händler die Karte verfügbar haben, und die wären doch schön blöd das knappe Angebot nicht auszunutzen und deutlich mehr dafür zu verlangen.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (19. September 2009)

lol aber ihr habt auch mal drüber nachgedacht was passiert wenn die nachfrage zu groß ist siehe 8800gt.in den ersten 2 monaten sind die preise zwischen 229 und 280 oder gar fast 300 hin nd her geschwankt.also ih würde nit unbedingt sagen nach 2 wochen gehn die preise runter ^^


----------



## Zerebo (19. September 2009)

Naja das die Nachfrage so gigantisch sein wird glaub ich nicht.Es gibt zu viele Nvidia Fanboys die niemals Ati kaufen würden und die meisten anderen haben ne günstige 4870/4890.
Es wird wohl vor allem davon abhängen wie viele Karten Ati zur verfügung stellen wird.Erst beim Launch wird sich zeigen wie der Preis wirklich sein wird.


----------



## cyphermax (19. September 2009)

Vor allem wird es abhängig sein,wiviel diese neue den schneller ist.Es gibt ja noch keine offiziellen Ergebnisse.Deswegen erstmal cool bleiben.
Könnte mich über diesen Vorabhype immer köstlich amüsieren.


----------



## davehimself (19. September 2009)

cyphermax schrieb:


> Vor allem wird es abhängig sein,wiviel diese neue den schneller ist.Es gibt ja noch keine offiziellen Ergebnisse.Deswegen erstmal cool bleiben.
> Könnte mich über diesen Vorabhype immer köstlich amüsieren.



naja, der test ist zwar von amd selbst, aber da die gtx295 in manchen spielen trotzdem schneller ist glaube ich dem ergebniss. und wohl bemerkt 2 gpu's gegen 1 gpu !!!!! nun stell dir das mal mit 2 5870 oder halt einer 5870x2 vor

hab selber gerade eine gtx295 + gts250 als physx karte und bin auch zufrieden damit und bis vor kurzen lief noch ein crossfire3 system (4870x2 + 4870) in meinem rechner was ich ebenfalls klasse fand. ich finde die physx politik zwar sch...,denn es ist kein effekt der nur auf nvidia karten läuft, sondern nur ein effekt, welcher amd kunden (noch) vorenthalten wird, aber ich will auf die effekte nicht verzichten. hoffe es wird bald was mit dem ati physx über open cl. auch schon wieder ein halbes jahr her die ankündigung


----------



## FortunaGamer (19. September 2009)

Naja so schlimm finde ich das nicht das die verschoben werden. Die Preise höhren sich viel besser an als die alten.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (19. September 2009)

ich werde se mir warscheinlich ca. 1-2 monate nach rauskommen holen bis dahin bleib ich meiner hd3870 treu


----------



## Whoosaa (19. September 2009)

225€ für die HD5850 hört sich verdammt gut an, denn mit dem Anfangspreis wird die Karte innerhalb kürzester Zeit bei 150€ liegen..


----------



## eVoX (19. September 2009)

Da wird noch die MwSt. draufgehauen.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. September 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Da wird noch die MwSt. draufgehauen.



Naja, die FDP hat vor, die Mehrwertsteuer auf 7% zu verringern. Die Chancen für Schwarz-Gelb am 27. stehen ja bekanntlich ziemlich gut, von daher, wer weiß, was in der nächsten Zeit alles passiert..


----------



## zcei (20. September 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Naja, die FDP hat vor, die Mehrwertsteuer auf 7% zu verringern. Die Chancen für Schwarz-Gelb am 27. stehen ja bekanntlich ziemlich gut


 Der ist geil 

Najaaa hatte ja auch vor mir die bei Release zu bestellen  Da ich aber eh erst am 9-10 frühestens bestellen kann (zieh an den Tagen um xDDD) macht mir das nix 

Aber ich denke ich warte auch! Mein Tagebuch sähe dann so aus: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE, 4GB Corsair Dominator, gepaart mit der Hicghend Grafikkarte *ATi X1600 Series* .. egal..die paar Tage wirds dann mit der GraKa hinhauen müssen.


----------



## GlockRoXx (20. September 2009)

ich gründe ne Partei und schaffe die Mwst. ganz ab!!!11 11

*vorsicht ein Ironie Stolperdraht*

nunja Preise erst angegeben mit 300 Dollar..wären ca. 200€, jetzt sind es 225 und da kommt noch die Steuer drauf. Sehr zuverlässige Angaben werden hier vorgetragen :S


----------



## PakiXT (20. September 2009)

mir machts nicht aus das die neue reihe im oktober raus kommen soll. ich hab noch ne starke hd 4870 und bis dahin laufen alle spiele noch mit der karte  aber die neue 5870 die werde ich mir holen aber wenn die preise bissle runter gehen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. September 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Naja, die FDP hat vor, die Mehrwertsteuer auf 7% zu verringern. Die Chancen für Schwarz-Gelb am 27. stehen ja bekanntlich ziemlich gut, von daher, wer weiß, was in der nächsten Zeit alles passiert..


Im Wahlkampf wird viel gesagt ...... irgendwie müssen die ihre Steuersenkungen für Besserverdienende ja bezahlen, die Merkelsteuer wird daher garantiert erhöht nach der Wahl 


@ Topic: 330€ für die HD5870 .... klingt ja nicht schlecht, ich warte trotzdem auf die grüne Göttin


----------



## davehimself (20. September 2009)

GlockRoXx schrieb:


> ich gründe ne Partei und schaffe die Mwst. ganz ab!!!11 11
> 
> *vorsicht ein Ironie Stolperdraht*
> 
> nunja Preise erst angegeben mit 300 Dollar..wären ca. 200€, jetzt sind es 225 und da kommt noch die Steuer drauf. Sehr zuverlässige Angaben werden hier vorgetragen :S



und ich gründe eine partei und schenke jedem PCGH user eine dx11 karte seiner wahl 

"vote for davehimself"


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2009)

Fakt ist und bleibt - wer *gleich* eine kauft entspricht dem Profil

- muss ich haben weil ich immer das Neueste habe
- muss ich haben weil ich kaufe alles AMD/ATI-mässige
- muss ich haben weil meine alte GraKa ist *wirklich* nicht mehr leistungsfähig genug

Anmerkung 1: In ein paar Monaten kommen die 300er von N_VIDIA
Dann kann man(n) obige Aussagen wieder gebrauchen - einfach AMD/ATI mit N_VIDIA ersetzen

Anmerkung 2:
Nachdem ich weder zur einen noch zur anderen Fraktion gehöre und zudem mit ausreichender Grafikpower "gesegnet" bin werde ich zuwarten können

Wenn dann *beide* draussen sind und ich eine Karte ersetzen muss dann werde ich - mit dem Luxus ausgestattet, dass beide erhältlich und auf "Kundenfang" sind - diejenige kaufen die P/L-mässig passt


----------



## Zerebo (20. September 2009)

Sehr schön gesagt.Solange beide nicht ihre Karten rausgebracht haben,kann man nicht wirklich sagen ob das was man bekommt wirklich das beste ist für sein Geld.
Leider gehöre ich zur Gruppe 3 und mein Pc gibt langsam den Geist auf.
Deshalb hoffe ich das Nvidia seine Karten möglichst bald Präsentiert/Released,weil all zu lange warten kann und will ich nicht....


----------



## Dorni (20. September 2009)

Also ich habe noch ne 9600Se drin, ich glaube ich habe mir ne neue Verdient  Und will nun wirklich nicht mehr warten, immerhin liegt Crysis schon bereit -.-


----------



## Whoosaa (20. September 2009)

Wie sie sich alle freuen.. 

Die FDP will tatsächlich die Mehrwert-Steuer runtersetzen, und dies damit finanzieren, dass weniger Geld für die Führung des Staates ausgegeben wird, und in dem andere, nicht so bedeutende Steuern, heraufgesetzt werden. Wer jetzt denkt, die von der FDP haben doch einen an der Waffel, dem möge gesagt sein, dass die SPD meinte, sie würde die Mehrwertsteuer auf 10% absenken, und die CDU hatte ebenfalls etwas in der Art angedeutet..
Von daher, es hört sich alles seltsam an, und man kann nur spekulieren, was davon wie ernst gemeint ist. Es lässt einen jedoch auch hoffen, dass sich die Steuersätze in naher Zukunft ändern werden.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. September 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wie sie sich alle freuen..
> 
> Die FDP will tatsächlich die Mehrwert-Steuer runtersetzen, und dies damit finanzieren, dass weniger Geld für die Führung des Staates ausgegeben wird, und in dem andere, nicht so bedeutende Steuern, heraufgesetzt werden. Wer jetzt denkt, die von der FDP haben doch einen an der Waffel, dem möge gesagt sein, dass die SPD meinte, sie würde die Mehrwertsteuer auf 10% absenken, und die CDU hatte ebenfalls etwas in der Art angedeutet..
> Von daher, es hört sich alles seltsam an, und man kann nur spekulieren, was davon wie ernst gemeint ist. *Es lässt einen jedoch auch hoffen, dass sich die Steuersätze in naher Zukunft ändern werden.*


Ja, und zwar nach oben ..... wir haben dank der Krise beachtliche Steuerausfälle, und werden geschätzte 300 Milliarden Schulden in dieser Legislatur aufnehmen müssen, natürlich werden in der Lage die Steuern gesenkt ...... 

Nicht jeder kann es machen wie die USA, 13 Billionen in Rettungspakete rammen, und das mit vielerlei Tricks quasi mit der Gelddruckmaschine bezahlen (Die FED kauft mittlerweile die eigenen Staatsanleihen!  ) ....


Btw: offtopic deluxe ?!


----------



## Rizzard (21. September 2009)

Ach wie schön wäre ein gleichzeitiger Release beider Hersteller gewesen. Dann hätten wir Kunden von Anfang an einen starken Preiskampf mit daraus resultierenden niedrigen Preisen gehabt, und hätten auch von Anfang an vergleichen können wer denn die bessere P/L-Karte hat.


----------



## Zerebo (21. September 2009)

Wobei man auch sagen muss das die angepeilten 330 Euro für  die 5870 nicht unbedingt viel sind.Immerhin wird die Karte wohl einige zeit ohne Konkurenz da stehen.Als ich meinen Pc zusammengestellt hab hat die High End Karte locker 500 Euro und das 2. schnellste Modell locker 400 gekostet.Man das waren zeiten.


----------



## klefreak (22. September 2009)

Zerebo schrieb:


> Wobei man auch sagen muss das die angepeilten 330 Euro für  die 5870 nicht unbedingt viel sind.Immerhin wird die Karte wohl einige zeit ohne Konkurenz da stehen.Als ich meinen Pc zusammengestellt hab hat die High End Karte locker 500 Euro und das 2. schnellste Modell locker 400 gekostet.Man das waren zeiten.



außerdem war die UVP immer höher als der dann tatsächliche Preis am Markt..

meine HD2900 freut sich schon auf die Rente


----------

